
Why a Front-end developer should also be a UI developer - tfranco
https://www.imaginarycloud.com/blog/why-a-front-end-developer-should-also-be-a-ui-developer/
======
dgellow
I don't understand the difference between UI and frontend developer. What do
you work on if you are a frontend developer but do not actually care about the
UI?

~~~
coldtea
> _I don 't understand the difference between UI and frontend developer._

That's the second paragraph of the post.

> _What do you work on if you are a frontend developer but do not actually
> care about the UI?_

You could code JS, React, HTML, CSS, etc and implement other people's mockups,
without giving a toss about UI principles and UI design...

Working in front-end = implementing the technical parts of a given UI.

Being a UI developer (as per the post) = knowing UI priciples, design, etc.

